# Grinder espresso machine combo.



## Mark H (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi all,

Been lurking for quite some time but struggling.

Does anybody do a complete setup for around £1000?

If they do what is there to watch out for? I'm an espresso/americano guy really, but will need to make a few milk drinks for my wife.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

You could get a decent single boiler set up and quality grinder for that budget. Think Gaggia Classic and a Eureka Mignon plus all the accessories you need and still have some change.

If you want to step up to an HX machine (so you can brew and steam at the same time) you will need to up your budget a touch.

I could help you with everything but a machine at the moment. If you are not in a rush we will be expanding our domestic machine line up in the not too distant and we will have something perfect for you.

David


----------



## Mark H (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks I'm reading that I need to put the money into a grinder. I could up the budget a bit. I was looking at hx machines, it may be I should go for a sage barista type thing for the next couple of years and then dual boiler grinder.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Mark H said:


> Thanks I'm reading that I need to put the money into a grinder. I could up the budget a bit. I was looking at hx machines, it may be I should go for a sage barista type thing for the next couple of years and then dual boiler grinder.


 Lots of forum members have Sage machines and like them. Personally I would advise you to dodge Barista machine grinder combo effort. The grinder is sub par and if and when you do upgrade you will again need a new machine and grinder. Go for a good machine and a decent separate grinder.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You might find something second hand at £1k for both a machine and grinder but you'll be pretty lucky. The only HX I'd go for is the MaraX which is close to £1k and if you add a used commercial mazzer or other grinder into that you might be around £1250 ish.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd second what Rob said, in fact for about 1300 ish you could get a MaraX and new grinder.

At 1000 total you are on the cusp, spending 300 ish more gets you a hugely better setup that bucks the law of diminishing returns.


----------



## Mark H (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks all, I could go a bit higher. I'll have a look at the maraX now. Not much going in the for sale section. Not in any particular rush though. I have a Gaggia brera at the moment, but I think it might be on its last legs, and wasn't especially good when I first bought it 7 years ago.


----------



## Rainmac13 (Jun 11, 2020)

I went for the Classic/Sage grinder Pro due to budget.. I like the build quality of both but I'm not yet convinced of the Sage grinder.. It does a safe job but doesn't seem to Grind precise enough and often get too large a difference between individual Grind settings.. Unless I'm missing something..


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

£1000 is the cost a New gaggia classic pro and niche grinder....£399 & £599 respectively)


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I've just taken the plunge and got a Sage Bambino Plus for £229 from Curry's and the Sage Pro Grinder from Lakeland for £200. Curry's were doing it for £175 but couldn't collect from anywhere nearby or get it delivered. I've asked Lakeland to do a price match on it, which if they do will be amazing as they also give the 3 year warrantee.

Initially I was looking at the Barista Express / Pro, but after reading this forum and the comments on the grinder, I decided to go separate. Considering I was looking at £700 for the Pro, to get the Bambino and the grinder for less than £400 is a right touch.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

HDAV said:


> £1000 is the cost a New gaggia classic pro and niche grinder....£399 & £599 respectively)


The Niche is £499.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

HDAV said:


> £1000 is the cost a New gaggia classic pro and niche grinder....£399 & £599 respectively)


The Niche is £499.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Jason11 said:


> The Niche is £499.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Bargain then why did I think it was £599?


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

HDAV said:


> Bargain then why did I think it was £599?


 Was thinking then man I got mine cheap


----------



## Hanspan (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi I've been reading a lot on here and coming to the same conclusion, started of thinking of the sage barista but seen advice to get a separate grinder. I have been looking at the duotemp - is the bambino better?

Do you have to bust out the big bucks for a machine that will steam the milk and make the coffee at the same time?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Hanspan said:


> Do you have to bust out the big bucks for a machine that will steam the milk and make the coffee at the same time?


 Dual boilers Start around £1k I think and even those are limited


----------

